# Happy Birthday Chuck!



## 2twenty2

@cwwozniak

🎂 *Happy Birthday!* 🎉 🎁


----------



## cwwozniak

Thank you, 2twenty2.


----------



## crjdriver

Now that you are a mod, you get the big birthday bonus


----------



## Johnny b

Happy Birthday and many more


----------



## Cookiegal

Happy Birthday and best wishes to you Chuck!


----------



## RT

Happy Bidet Chuck!!!

Oh, I meant B'day there buddy


----------



## cwwozniak

Thank you all for the good wishes.



crjdriver said:


> Now that you are a mod, you get the big birthday bonus


Wowza! Is that like DOUBLE of usual pay rate? LoL


----------



## Gr3iz

Happy birthday, pal! Enjoy it!


----------



## Macboatmaster

CHUCK
Best wishes 
Have a good birthday. Hope you can celebrate as you would wish - hoping there are not too many restrictions in Illinois - USA 
Re this -


> crjdriver said:
> Now that you are a mod, you get the big birthday bonus
> 
> 
> 
> Wowza! Is that like DOUBLE of usual pay rate? LoL
Click to expand...

Cannot really say, not being a member of that exclusive club, but if it the same as TA`s - you do not get double bonus until you have 5 years in the position.

*Best wishes*


----------



## DR.M

Happy Birthday! 😀


----------



## TechGuy

I hope you have a great birthday, Chuck! Thanks for all you do here. 👍


----------



## cwwozniak

Thank you, all for the birthday greetings. I am having a very nice day.


----------



## lochlomonder

Many happy returns, Chuck


----------



## valis

Happy birthday Chuck!


----------



## blues_harp28

Happy Birthday and the best in the year ahead.


----------



## lunarlander

Happy Birthday, Chuck.


----------



## managed

Happy Birthday mate


----------



## cwwozniak

Thank you again for the birthday wishes. I am going to pour myself a drink and watch some TV for the rest of the evening.


----------

